# Muley bow huntin



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I am goin out bow hunting for mule deer soon in western North Dakota. I have rifle hunted muleys, but never bow hunted them, but I have bow hunted whitetail. Any advice or techniques on bow hunting muleys? THe guy im hunting with is from out west and lived out there all summer, so he has a few ideas and so do I, and we have some good spots scouted where deer are. Let me know if you have any good techniques that work for you or you have heard work well.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I spend a week every year for the last 20 chasing mulies out west. My favorite tactic is spot and stalk. Find a good lookout, get there before first light and get to work with the binoculars. I have rarely had to sit more that 1/2 hour before spotting at least a couple of buck. Try to keep an eye on them till they bed, then set up a stalk. After about 10 am I ususally switch to still hunting draws as I rarely spot many bucks after that time. I usually work my way to a likely spot and take a nap till about 1 pm as the buck seem to be moving around about then. Often I can spot a deer and get in an afternoon stalk. Evenings the best tactic seems to be stillhunting draws and trying to ambush deer. There generally isn't enough time to spot and stalk and the deer are usually moving to fast to keep up with. Last fall I had 3 stalks in 3 days. First one I spent 5 hours trailing a group of buck and got to within 10 yards of a very heavy 3x3 who never knew I was there till I whistled to get him to stand. Unfortunatly as he stood he also shifted into high gear and I missed. The second day I got in front of the same group and a cable jumped a wheel as I drew back. The third day I took my midmorning nap and awoke to spot two bucks moving my way through the creekbottom and scored on a medium size 4x4. I often see deer using the same draw more than once but rarely do they use the same trail. If you see them in an area one day and don't disturb them expect to see them ther the next but trying to pinpoint exactly where the will come thru has been futile for me. Just try get in a position you may be able to stalk them. One other note. I have often trailed mulies across the open prarie for an hour or more in the evening. It seems once they get their heads down and start feeding they rarely look back. the problem is I have rarely been able to close the distance enough to get a good shot. I am by no means an expert though. I have few mulies under my belt and many stories of missed opportunities. But this is what works for me.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks dakota. Went out for 3 days this weekend, got lots of action with my brother and friend. Stuck a nice 3x3 mulie buck on the first day. Also missed a nice antelope buck and my bro missed another nice antelope. Used the spot and stalk method sort of, there were three of us stalking from different directions, I got into good position and the bucks walked 30 yards from me in the bottom of a coulee. Also saw the biggest deer any of us have ever seen, and I have seen a muley that scored 188 shot by my friends buddy. This thing was un-real!! Hope he is around come rifle season. Thanks again for the help dakotashooter.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats on the buck Drix!! :beer: Now it will be time for me to bring home a monster........ :wink:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I got twenty bucks that says you shoot a forkhorn GB3!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ill take that bet. Small you will **** your pants if I get the one with a drop tine this year.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't bow hunt, not enough time. But out of curiosity are the mule bow tags given out by lottery?? Or are they over the counter like the white tail tags?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hope you do get a drop tine GB. Now that the video cam batteries are charged, I should show you that nice typical I videoed. Saw a bunch more this weekend, but nothing special.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Resident bow tags are over the counter and good for either. nonresident tags are limited and first come first serve. I'll take bowhunting mulies over gun hunting them any day. Congrats Drixmein. It took me quite a while to get my first one , though part of the problem was I vowed not to take anything smaller than a 3x3. My second biggest problem was that I always seemed to find the bucks in groups of 5-7. Try sneaking in on one with all his friends around!!


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Did anyone hunt south of Medora over the past few weeks?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes south of madora is good Saw lot's of big ones opening weekend of bow. Non within 45 yards worth sticking


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I was there that weekend, what were you driving?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

A Marron 4 door GMC with a white topper 2500 :sniper:


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

What are the chances of an out of stater getting a tag for Mule Deer? When you say first come first serve do you mean a lottery. I would love a chance at hunting around Medora! and my wife would like to go back for the scenery.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Chances= NOT GOOD


----------



## Bowhuntinfool (Aug 31, 2004)

I believe they sell them through the NDG&F in Bismarck. In the past it has not been a drawing. The first to buy from the office in Bismarck get one up to a certain cap of tags. I am not sure on the number.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Was anyone out this last weekend? The hunting was good. The deer were out more, because of the hunting pressure from the antalope hunter's. I saw many huge buck's and was within 20 yard's of a huge 5x5, and a huge 6x6. all not presenting a shot. My dad bagged a large 4x4. This all persiding shooting a 14 in antalope and a 13 in. We also saw a 17 +. :wink:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Going out this weekend. Can't wait to roam God's country in pursuit of Popeye.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

10-4


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Just got back late Sunday night. Saw an unreal amount of bucks this weekend, but nothing that made me drop my jaw. Friday to Sunday I saw well over 40 bucks. The majority of them were small 4 points or three points. Got close enough to shoot lots of times, but I'm after the monster. So even though I saw so many bucks, it was still somewhat of an uneventfull weekend. Didn't even see one pheasant where I was hunting. STRANGE!!!!


----------

